# Residency



## Gazeeboo (Jan 23, 2019)

I understand that appointments for residency applications are busy at the moment for obvious reasons - Brexit, but was wondering how long it takes from start to end under normal circumstances. I am in Javea Alicante. Any ideas please?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Gazeeboo said:


> I understand that appointments for residency applications are busy at the moment for obvious reasons - Brexit, but was wondering how long it takes from start to end under normal circumstances. I am in Javea Alicante. Any ideas please?


:welcome:
EU resident certs are issued on the spot as long as you have all the required paperwork at the appointment.

I checked Denia appointments a couple of days ago & the earliest appointments were at the beginning of May.


----------



## Gazeeboo (Jan 23, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> :welcome:
> EU resident certs are issued on the spot as long as you have all the required paperwork at the appointment.
> 
> I checked Denia appointments a couple of days ago & the earliest appointments were at the beginning of May.


Thanks for the information. It seems I will be too late and will have to see how to do it after Brexit.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Gazeeboo said:


> Thanks for the information. It seems I will be too late and will have to see how to do it after Brexit.


If there's any kind of deal & transition period, the understanding is that you'll still be able to register as an EU citizen until the end of the transition period.

If there's no deal, & Brits are treated on an equal footing with other 3rd country citizens, you'll have to apply for a resident visa.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

xabiaxica said:


> If there's any kind of deal & transition period, the understanding is that you'll still be able to register as an EU citizen until the end of the transition period.
> 
> If there's no deal, & Brits are treated on an equal footing with other 3rd country citizens, you'll have to apply for a resident visa.


So if there is a deal and the transition period of 21 months takes effect as as you say there is an "understanding" that nothing will change in the procedures to obtain Residencia do you think that means that there will be no movement in issuing existing residents Green card/A4 with the TIE during this timeframe? In my opinion trying to accommodate both would be a logistical nightmare for all the departments involved. So it would be good to know that the authorities had a good period of time to get systems in place to replace current documentation with the TIE in a straight forward way.


----------



## Chancerz (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi,

We used this company Moving To Valencia - Friendly relocation services in Valencia, Spain in Valencia. They charged us €160 approx for everything. We personally felt the value they added was worth much more because without them we would not have got it right first time. Give them a call and see what they can do.. You would potentially have to drive to Valencia but that's a small ask..

Hope that helps


----------



## Monkey104 (Aug 24, 2014)

We arrive in Valencia on the 7th April and want to apply for residence as soon as possible. In order to save time and so that I can be prepared could anyone provide a link to a site that would give me the definitive paperwork required for said application for Valencia please.

Regards


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Love Karma said:


> So if there is a deal and the transition period of 21 months takes effect as as you say there is an "understanding" that nothing will change in the procedures to obtain Residencia do you think that means that there will be no movement in issuing existing residents Green card/A4 with the TIE during this timeframe? In my opinion trying to accommodate both would be a logistical nightmare for all the departments involved. So it would be good to know that the authorities had a good period of time to get systems in place to replace current documentation with the TIE in a straight forward way.


During a transition period the UK would still be members of the EU & all rights & responsibilities will continue until the end of the period. Albeit with no vote.

Or at least that is how it has been explained by the EU.

So Brits will still be able to register as resident as EU citizens during that period. Whether that gives them long term rights to stay remains to be seen.

I imagine that it will be up to individuals to apply for a TIE. Many people register as resident & don't deregister when they leave, & also not everyone keeps their address up to date with the extranjería, so I doubt Spain will just send them out unasked.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

You will definitely have to apply for a TIE if Spain/ the EU decide that's the way to go, even if the only thing you have to do is just fill in a form. Nothing will be automatically designated.


----------



## Chancerz (Feb 12, 2017)

Monkey104 said:


> We arrive in Valencia on the 7th April and want to apply for residence as soon as possible. In order to save time and so that I can be prepared could anyone provide a link to a site that would give me the definitive paperwork required for said application for Valencia please.
> 
> Regards



Just to be clear, the company I quoted above sorted our residency out for us (not our relocation). It's not just a case of filling out your paperwork. You need to have the correct health cover and depending on your situation, money in the bank or a job to prove you can support yourself and your family. Again, the criteria differs for different areas etc...


----------



## Gazeeboo (Jan 23, 2019)

Chancerz said:


> Just to be clear, the company I quoted above sorted our residency out for us (not our relocation). It's not just a case of filling out your paperwork. You need to have the correct health cover and depending on your situation, money in the bank or a job to prove you can support yourself and your family. Again, the criteria differs for different areas etc...


Thanks. I am planning to go to a company that does this as my Spanish, at the moment, is not good enough.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I speak pretty good Spanish and never go on my own . I always pay someone who knows the people there. That's how you get it done.


----------



## David in Xativa (Sep 21, 2018)

Gazeeboo said:


> I understand that appointments for residency applications are busy at the moment for obvious reasons - Brexit, but was wondering how long it takes from start to end under normal circumstances. I am in Javea Alicante. Any ideas please?


I applied in Edinbrough and from the interview, to receipt it was 10 days.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Are you saying that you obtained residency whilst in Edinburgh? That is not possible. You HAVE TO be in Spain to get residency it cannot be done online nor by a third party. You have to go in person to the designated office.Maybe you mean you got an appointment whilst in Edinburgh but you will not have been placed on the register


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

kaipa said:


> Are you saying that you obtained residency whilst in Edinburgh? That is not possible. You HAVE TO be in Spain to get residency it cannot be done online nor by a third party. You have to go in person to the designated office.Maybe you mean you got an appointment whilst in Edinburgh but you will not have been placed on the register


You can apply for an NIE by visiting the consulate in Edinburgh, we did and it was mailed within a similar time frame to our UK address.

I agree with you that you cannot get "residencia" whilst not living in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

David in Xativa said:


> I applied in Edinbrough and from the interview, to receipt it was 10 days.





kaipa said:


> Are you saying that you obtained residency whilst in Edinburgh? That is not possible. You HAVE TO be in Spain to get residency it cannot be done online nor by a third party. You have to go in person to the designated office.Maybe you mean you got an appointment whilst in Edinburgh but you will not have been placed on the register





stevesainty said:


> You can apply for an NIE by visiting the consulate in Edinburgh, we did and it was mailed within a similar time frame to our UK address.
> 
> I agree with you that you cannot get "residencia" whilst not living in Spain.


Yep - a NIE & resident registration are two entirely different things.

I wonder how many people have NIEs & mistakenly think that they are registered as resident.


As most of us on this forum know, a NIE comes on a sheet of white A4 paper.










Resident registration is a green A4 sheet or a flimsy green card which states that it's a *Certificado de Registro de Ciudadano de la Unión*























I would suggest that any British person living here who only has a white NIE, makes an appointment at the extranjería ASAP & get properly registered in light of Brexit.

In fact any EU citizen living here should be registered anyway.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I noticed that the "Moncloa" website has now been updated to include links to the Extranjería site about the green certificate, presumably to avoid such confusion.


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

This article explains Spain's latest contingency plan regarding Brits in the event of no-deal: https://www.thelocal.es/20190219/th...promising-brits-if-there-is-a-no-deal-brexit?


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

Gazeeboo said:


> I understand that appointments for residency applications are busy at the moment for obvious reasons - Brexit, but was wondering how long it takes from start to end under normal circumstances. I am in Javea Alicante. Any ideas please?


I live in central VLC city. The website for booking an appointment was not showing any being availaible at all, for several days. Then, one day, a list of available appointments suddenly appeared. The earliest was 3 weeks hence.

I am a UK pensioner whose State Pension was comfortably above the previous minimum - 500€ pm at the FX rate of 1.40€ when I bought my flat, in Jan '16. Then Brexit knocked it back to 1.10€ or so and I believe the minimum went up to 700€ - it may depend on location.

I hoped to avoid any problems by including all sort of additional UK bank and pension bumph but I also did two other things. I dressed_ extremely_ smartly and I chose the last appointment before lunch. 

For whatever reason but I am sure the smart togs will have registered, the guy didn't look at any financial paperwork at all! He just wanted to make sure that my DWP statement matched the template he had in his file of them.

I was out of there with my green card in 10 mins.

I used my fave gestora, whose details I will gladly pass on if anyone would like them.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Overandout said:


> I noticed that the "Moncloa" website has now been updated to include links to the Extranjería site about the green certificate, presumably to avoid such confusion.


What "Moncloa" website???


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> What "Moncloa" website???


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/s...sh-govt-makes-plans-brits-after-brexit-2.html

See post #15 onwards of this thread.


----------

